# .380 carry ammo?



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've read conflicting opinions. Some say FMJ for the best penetration, some say the .380 has enough power to utilize hollow points. What do you think?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Fmj will penetrate much further than HP, unless the HP clogs. PDX1, Golddot, Ranger T Series are all very good coming in anywhere between 8 to 11 inches of penetration in denim and ballistic gell tests.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hornady Critical Defense FTX has outstanding penetration and predictable expansion. My everyday .380 is always running this ammo.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Hornady round is a winner, forgot to mention that one.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes I use WWB 95 gr. fmj, and sometimes I use Remington UHD 102 gr. HP.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any .380 bullet will do just fine. Typically FMJ's have better penetration and feed much better then hollow points in such a small gun so those are definite advantages, but I do carry a mix of Hornady Critical Defenses (Zombie ammo) and FMJs Federal.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I carry Buffalo Bore .380 +p JHP as my first two shots and the rest is Buffalo Bore +p FMJ. I have watched a lot of video tests of all .380 ammo and that is what I have based my decision on. I have seen a lot of tests where the Critical Defense ammo in .380 did nothing and the little plastic tip was still in place.


----------

